# Had to pick my jaw up off the floor tonight...



## freshjiive (Mar 26, 2017)

So quiet monday night, get a ping at the airport. 4.8 rated rider, 10 mins away but airport trips are usually long and worth it. Pull up and wait, text the pax what entrance I'm at. This 19-20 year old young guy walks up and I hop out of the car and help him put his luggage in the trunk. I start driving him to his destination and we start chatting, he tells me about his flight etc. When we get closer to the destination he says "I think this is the nicest Uber I've been in..." I say thanks and tell him I like my car to look clean and presentable. We reach the destination and we both hop out, I start getting his luggage out of my trunk and he says "Hey can I tip you in the app?" I say "No unfortunately not, but don't worry about it" He reached in his wallet and gives me a $5. I was stunned. I've been driving for Uber in my city since the summer, and not ONE college or university student has tipped me, it's always older people. $5 isn't a lot, but it certainly made my night. Thank you young college guy, I wish all pax were like you!


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

I had a college person on an airport trip tell me she prefers Uber because it's cheaper ($20 vs $30) and she doesn't have to tip... ugh. And I helped her with the luggage getting in the car (but not getting out - keep the non-tip).


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Some college kids pay their tuition from tips, they know how it's like and tip accordingly


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

I've had one college kid tip in over a year and that's with 60+ college kid rides each weekend. I've had plenty who mentioned they worked for tips... but college kids do not tip. All my tips come from working professionals.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

freshjiive said:


> So quiet monday night, get a ping at the airport. 4.8 rated rider, 10 mins away but airport trips are usually long and worth it. Pull up and wait, text the pax what entrance I'm at. This 19-20 year old young guy walks up and I hop out of the car and help him put his luggage in the trunk. I start driving him to his destination and we start chatting, he tells me about his flight etc. When we get closer to the destination he says "I think this is the nicest Uber I've been in..." I say thanks and tell him I like my car to look clean and presentable. We reach the destination and we both hop out, I start getting his luggage out of my trunk and he says "Hey can I tip you in the app?" I say "No unfortunately not, but don't worry about it" He reached in his wallet and gives me a $5. I was stunned. I've been driving for Uber in my city since the summer, and not ONE college or university student has tipped me, it's always older people. $5 isn't a lot, but it certainly made my night. Thank you young college guy, I wish all pax were like you!


Wait you get people with luggage to and from the airport not tipping you? Automatic 1 star and if they say thanks, I say nothing or um-hum.



CvilleUber said:


> I had a college person on an airport trip tell me she prefers Uber because it's cheaper ($20 vs $30) and she doesn't have to tip... ugh. And I helped her with the luggage getting in the car (but not getting out - keep the non-tip).


I would tell her she doesn't have to tip taxis or waiters either.


----------

